# Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern



## marioline (15. Dezember 2014)

*Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

Hallo
Da ich mich jetzt für den Peter 2 Entschieden habe ,und diese Lüfter,,

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS - 120mm PWM

benötige ich auch ein Y-Kabel das ich beide Lüfter gleichzeitig Steuern kann!

Habe schon gelesen das jemand ein Y-Kabel gekauft hat ,aber  trotzdem nur 1nen Lüfter steuern kann.Das ist schlecht.

Könnt ihr mir ein Kabel Empfehlen von dem ihr 100% wisst das dies möglich macht 2 Lüfter gleichzeitig zu Steuern!

Ist das sowas 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Y-Kabel

Ich blick da nicht durch mit den 3 PIN und 4 PIN??  Die Lüfter Anschlüsse haben die 3 PIN und meine Grafikkarte Lüftersteuerung 4 PIN??

Danke für eure Hilfe

Grüße


----------



## max0r_ (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

Beim Peter 2 sollte so ein Adapter beiliegen.
3 Pin Y-Kabel sind halt für 3 Pin Lüfter und 4 Pin für PWM Lüfter.

"Im Lieferumfang enthalten: PWM-Y-zu-VGA-Adapter" laut Caseking. Also sollte das damit passen


----------



## Muetze (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

mit 4 Pin PWM Y-Kabel kannst du auch nur allen angeschlossenen Lüftern die gleiche Drehzahl aufzwingen

3 Pin heißt statisch geregelt sprich feste Voltzahl=Umdrehunganzahl
4 Pin PWM heißt du kannst dynamisch die Drehzahl regeln. (Pin 4 dient zur Regelung der Lüfterdrehzahl)

genauer erklärt guckst du hier:
Prozessor-Lüfter-Anschluss


----------



## santos (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

ist das eigentlich egal,  welche Y-Weiche man nimmt. Es gibt eine Weiche von AC, eigentlich gedacht für den 4 Pin Aquabus. Die Weiche hat natürlich eine andere Farbgebung, aber das sollte egal sein.  Allerdings wird der Querschnitt höher sein, ist das relevant für eine PMW Steuerung?


----------



## Chimera (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*



santos schrieb:


> ist das eigentlich egal,  welche Y-Weiche man nimmt. Es gibt eine Weiche von AC, eigentlich gedacht für den 4 Pin Aquabus. Die Weiche hat natürlich eine andere Farbgebung, aber das sollte egal sein.  Allerdings wird der Querschnitt höher sein, ist das relevant für eine PMW Steuerung?





Nein, nur wenn es ein Anschluss passend zum Grakaanschluss ist (wenn es drum geht den Lüfi über die Graka zu regeln), denn an ner Graka kann man einzig und alleine Adapter verwenden, die nen VGA PWM Anschluss nutzen. Ist eigentlich auch eher ein Conversion Adapter, der aus nem normalen Lüfter 4 Pin PWM nen VGA PWM macht. Hier am Bild vom Gelid Adapter sieht man es gut. Dieser ist jetzt einfach für ein Lüfter. Gibt aber auch solche Adapter für 2 PWM Lüfter, sprich an der einen Seite dann 2x 4 Pin PWM zu 1x VGA PWM.
Wenn du jetzt aber allgemein Y-Kabel meinst, dann weiss ich nicht, ob das von dir genannte Kabel speziell ist oder überhaupt geht oder, oder... Aber ist so, dass Y-Kabel nicht immer gleich Y-Kabel ist. Gibt da eben schon auch grössere Unterschiede. Gibt z.B. welche, wo nur der eine Lüfter dann geregelt werden kann und der andere nicht (weil nur ein Anschluss mit Tachokabel versehen ist). Dann gibt es noch Y-Kabel bzw. W-Kabel, wo ein separater Tachoanschluss zum Brett geht und dann jeder angeschlossene Lüfter mit der gleichen Drehzahl rennt (siehe Bild 2). Bei dem kommt der Strom direkt von nem Molex, aber das Signal wird am Board abgegriffen. So kann man dann gleich 4 PWM mit nur einem Signal regeln, ohne den Anschluss am Board zu überlasten.


----------



## santos (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

bei einer VGA Y-Weiche ist das klar, ein komplett anderer Anschluss. Aber wenn ich jetzt eine Y-Weiche für zwei CPU-Lüfter nehme, so eine wie auf dem Bild, (das wäre ein Aquabusadapter 4Pin)dann würde das nicht funktionieren? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chimera (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

Kommt darauf an. Wie schon gesagt, es sind nicht alle gleich. Bei manchen dieser Kabeln wird nur der eine Lüfi durch Signal geregelt, der andere nicht. Hab hier div. solcher Y-Kabel, für 3 Pin und für 4 Pin, aber bei den meisten hat der zweite Anschluss nix weiteres als ein + und ein - Kabel, kein Tachokabel und somit auch nix, was das Signal auslesen kann. Bei einigen 3 Pin Y-Kabeln wird dann einfach der zweite Lüfi an die Drehzahl vom ersten angepasst, was ja bei 3 Pin auch viel einfacher ist. Bei PWM ist ja die Herangehensweise ganz anders. PWM Splitter oder Y-Kabel haben dann eben meist am zweiten Anschluss drei Kabel, sonst könnt der zweite ja nicht mit PWM geregelt werden, dennoch werden auch da beide mit der Drehzahl vom ersten geregelt.
Im Prinzip kannst du es auch ganz einfach testen. Entweder geht es oder es geht gar nix. Kaputt sollt eigentlich(!) nix gehen, gebe aber keine Garantie drauf


----------



## marioline (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

Hi Leute

OK jetzt weiß ich bescheid,und bedanke mich für die Super Aufklärung!!

Danke


----------



## max0r_ (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

Jetzt hätte ich doch eine Frage:
Kann mir jemand sagen wo man ein Kabel "VGA PWM auf 2x PWM" herbekommt?
Oder muss ich 2 getrennte Kabel benutzen?


----------



## beren2707 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

Gibts in der Form im regulären Handel mWn nicht zu erwerben, wäre aber für die Nutzung von PWM-Lüftern an einer GPU ideal. Man kann sich aber mittels Adapter und Weiche behelfen. Nutze ich selbst bei meinem Morpheus, klappt prima.


----------



## max0r_ (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

Okay,  danke trotzdem.
Die Variante hatte ich auch gesehen, ist leider nicht so elegant.
Überlege bei meiner HIS iceq x2 nur die Lüfter gegen 120er zu tauschen. Die Frage ist ob mir das die 40€ Wert ist um die Karte zur ruhe zu bringen ^^


----------



## Adi1 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*



max0r_ schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob mir das die 40€ Wert ist um die Karte zur ruhe zu bringen ^^



Das musst Du selber entscheiden.


----------



## marioline (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

Hallo

Hab noch ne Frage ))
Habe heut den http://www.alpenföhn.de/index.php/de/uebersicht-luefter/15-luefter/94-140mm-wingboost-2  montiert. An meiner Seitenwand!

Und an meinem Mainboard hatte ich noch einen Steckplatz SysFan 3 zum einstecken.Woher weiß ich ob der Lüfter jetzt mit 12Volt oder 7 Volt Läuft?

Oder wie kann man das auswählen?


----------



## beren2707 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

Dazu müsstest du entweder im Handbuch deines Mainboards nachschauen oder einfach ins BIOS/UEFI gehen und dort überprüfen, ob eine Regelung per PWM an diesem Anschluss möglich ist. Bei PWM liegen übrigens immer 12V an, die Regelung wird gepulst. Mit 7V würde der Lüfter laufen, falls du den mitgelieferten 7V-Adapter nutzen solltest.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

Lüfter an der Seitenwand machen meistens eher wenig Sinn.


----------



## santos (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

Lüfter laufen grundsätzlich mit 12V es sei denn es ist klar zu erkennen, das es ein 5,7,9, Volt Lüfter ist. Mir ist im Computerbereich keiner bekannt oder man hängt die besagten Adapter davor. Eigentlich ist das doch kein Act, solche Y-Weichen herzustellen und anzubieten, warum da noch keiner drauf gekommen ist oder gibt es da ein Patent drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marioline (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Lüfter an der Seitenwand machen meistens eher wenig Sinn.



Das würde ich nicht sagen...habe im Netz tests gelesen,mit allen möglichen Varianten von Gehäuselüfter anbringen.Und da hat die Variante erfolg gebracht die Temperatur ein paar Grad zu senken.

Kannst ja mal anschauen
DeXgo - GerÃ¼chtekÃ¼che: Wie sieht der ideale Luftstrom im Gehäuse aus?

Den Lüfter kann ich Regeln über BIOS/UEFI


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

Klar, mit 5 Lüftern..

Du hast aber nen i5k und ne 280x, das ist keine übermäßig heiße Hardware.


----------



## marioline (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

Ich weiß nicht ob das heiße Ware ist aber mein i5 wurde schon ziemlich warm mit dem Deepcoolgammaxx 300 CPU Lüfter.Der war kacke!Selbst im Standarttakt.
Jetzt mit dem Scynthe Mugen 4 Perfekt!Temperaturen sind ja auch alles Ansichtssache..

Ich finde auch das meine Graka zu warm wird vorrallem die SPAWA .Und laut ist der Mist ...heult wie ne rallige Katze die Graka )))
Bild: screenshot12-16-14at0c2jdv.png - abload.de

Und das innerhalb von paar Minuten Spielen und im "Winter"....

Aber klar mit 5 Lüftern da gebe ich dir Recht!


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

Wie sieht das Innere deines Gehäuses aus? Guter Airflow ist das A und O. Naja, man kann auch eine riesige Zahl an Lüftern einbauen..

Ist der Peter schon montiert? Mit nem guten Kühler halten sich die Temperaturen in Grenzen.


----------



## marioline (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

Hab das Corsair 200R Gehäuse mit den Standartlüftern. Vorne einer ,hinten einer,und halt jetzt einen am Seitenteil Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm.
An der Decke könnte ich theoretisch  auch noch 2 Lüfter anbringen.Und unten am Boden.

Wo macht es mehr Sinn deiner meinung nach den Lüfter anzubringen.Boden oder an der Decke?

Der Peter wird erst in der ersten Januar Woche montiert.
Mit den Lüftern  Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS - 120mm PWM


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Y-Kabel für gemeinsame Steuerung von 2 Lüftern*

Ich würde immer vorne unten und hinten oben einbauen. Aber eigentlich reichen 2 Lüfter für guten Airflow. Der Kühler deiner Graka ist scheinbar nicht der beste..


----------

